
The Ultimate Coding Soundtrack Created by the Hackernews Community - spicyxtreme
http://attictv.tumblr.com/post/20830591794/the-ultimate-coding-soundtrack-93-of-the-best-songs
======
laumars
I get mocked by many of my colleagues for this, but I find nothing focuses me
better for programming than stuff like Aphex Twin and Autechre. So it's good
to see them having a strong presence in this sound track.

One criticism though: the retired DJ inside me is screaming at the lack of set
structure. :P

~~~
spicyxtreme
thanks laumars for that.. yeah. more structure to the track is definitely
needed. will that retire DJ come out and start creating Mixtapes on AtticTV?
:p

~~~
laumars
Possibly. What sort things would you be interested in? I already have a few
mixes online that's available to download. HN doesn't appear to have a PM
function, but I'm contactable via a number of different IMs / chat networks if
you want to discuss this further :)

------
rphillips
Ported to Spotify:
[http://open.spotify.com/user/trolocsis/playlist/7t1g2joCifrz...](http://open.spotify.com/user/trolocsis/playlist/7t1g2joCifrzM9fMU9YbCG)

A few songs are missing on spotify, including Metallica.

------
Urgo
Will check it out. Another good site for coding music which has been on hacker
news a few times (that's where I found it) is
<http://musicforprogramming.net/> Been using the music from there when I need
to concentrate and its worked well.

~~~
spicyxtreme
Awesome! will definitely check it out!

------
rameez
Ported to Grooveshark playlist:
[http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Ultimate+Coding+Soundtrack/6...](http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Ultimate+Coding+Soundtrack/69336970)

------
ArekDymalski
The concept reminds me 'Music for programming' mix series:
<http://www.datassette.net/?l=mixes>

------
Adrock
Ported to Rdio: <http://rd.io/x/QVpUIzNUbgo>

------
xinlim
Thanks for this.. Saved me from cracking my head at youtube trying to search
for songs... :)

~~~
spicyxtreme
awesome! great it works for you :)

------
Sujan
Is there a shuffle button hidden somewhere?

~~~
spicyxtreme
nope.. not yet unfortunately :( will definitely get it done -- pronto!

------
annymsMthd
"Halcyon and On" is always a must have.

------
lightyoruichi
Goodjob :D

------
andycjw
wow, this is good stuff!

------
89a
Too much Deadmouse

~~~
spicyxtreme
yeah.. exterminators are a plenty :/ haha.. you don't like deadmau5?

------
akmalfikri
oh sem!

------
Bhagaban
Cool !

------
fadrizul85
Awww yeah~<3

~~~
conancat
fuuuuhhhhhhh! <3

